
Carpooling Service Expands Across Europe - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/carpooling-service-expands-across-europe-1419538372
======
personlurking
Pretty good service. I very recently took it.

3 pax @ $30 (€25) each for a 5.5h trip, or 250 mi (400km). On top of it, the
driver paid for gas and tolls using an alt route to save money and time. Tolls
and gas = $67 (€54). The main route would have cost him $90 (€75), meaning the
cost to the pax.

It's great if there's not a lot of "bla-bla-bla" always going on (which
happened once, as a driver wouldn't stop talking). Another complaint (on the
driver's side) is that the company has started to request commission in some
countries, and this is causing some drivers to seek out alternative service.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Pax?

~~~
personlurking
sorry, force of habit. In the transport industry 'pax' is shorthand for
'passengers'.

------
lleims
Blablacar's growth in Europe has been incredible to watch. Hard work pays off:
they started building the service in 2006.

It's become the main transportation service for most of my friends (tech savvy
or not) when traveling from one city to another within Spain. It's crossed the
'mainstream' line.

A lot of young people think first about Blablacar, then flying, taking the
train, etc.

~~~
personlurking
I heard the bus services are lowering their fares in response to Blabla,
though AVE (et al) are still expensive.

